# Filterless tank.



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

Just want to know like Cherry shrimps if we give only surface agitation with the power head can we keep the Fire Reds and Amano Shrimps too. if yes, then for how long. And would just topping up the water will do the trick or do we have to do water changes.

Waiting for expert opinions.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

welcome to the forum, we have a inverts section. So your questions will be better answered there. Either way refer to this thread
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26866


----------



## FPG (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread doesn't answer what Viki is asking.
I want to know that too. 
Can we keep Fire Red's and Amano's in the filterless tank just with a power head?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Considering ebi-ken has his cherry shrimp in the backyard with no filter, power head or air stones and lets the rain fill it up, I think that means the answer is no you don't actually need a filter.


----------



## FPG (Aug 9, 2011)

Aren't Amanos different from cherries??


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

FPG said:


> Aren't Amanos different from cherries??


Yes, amanos are MUCH hardier than cherries, and they're native to the colder waters of Japanese swamps.

However, most people keep amano shrimps in their main tank for algae control, as they're not as pretty nor can they be bred.



> Can we keep Fire Red's and Amano's in the filterless tank just with a power head?


Actually, you can keep anything with just a power head and no filter, provided that you have a sufficient biological filtration. In saltwater, that means live rocks. In freshwater, that means lots and lots of plants.

The only purposes mechanical filtration serves is to remove debris from your water so your aquarium looks prettier, and to provide a place for biological filtration to take place.

*HOWEVER*, mechanical filters are very useful. First, they provide a very large surface area for denitrifying bacteria to grow on (the bio filter), and second, they provide a convenient way to quickly cycle a second (or 3rd, 4th) tank.


----------



## FPG (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your AWESOME reply dude... 10 / 10


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Solarz and FPG


----------

